# Low sulfur diesel???



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Sounds like what you filled with was off road diesel, its taxed differently than regular diesel and you can face a large fine if caught running it on the street. They dye the fuel a different color so they can see if its being used.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

yes its legal to sell off highway fuel


----------



## nebojsa (Jan 3, 2011)

I think that for years now,all diesel fuel for cars are" low sulfur diesel "


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

All diesel fuel in USA is Ultra low sulfur diesel, even off-road. I think it's old out-dated labeling and the clerk doesn't really know what he's talking about. Even new heavy equipment has sensitive emissions systems now with DPF's, they wouldn't want higher than 15ppm sulfur in the off-road fuel going into them either.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

nebojsa said:


> I think that for years now,all diesel fuel for cars are" low sulfur diesel "


also dyed is ultra low. exact same stuff.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yep...we stopped in the mountains on our way back from NC last year, and one Kroger station only had LSF (500ppm). Did not fill up as soon as I read the label and went a few more miles and got ULSF like we always run (15ppm). That's a pretty big difference, and honestly, I'm not sure why they even had it there...


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Did you notice any difference in regen frequency? I would think that even if it was 500 ppm, one tank would not hurt anything.

Oh, and I have seen pumps that still have the old label, but they also have the new label. They just never removed the 500 label.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

diesel said:


> Did you notice any difference in regen frequency? I would think that even if it was 500 ppm, one tank would not hurt anything.


No regen yet, 500 miles on turnpike and it's at STM 11 (soot mass only half way to regen). Previous regens have been around 300 miles with stop and go shorter trips.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

Barefeet said:


> No regen yet, 500 miles on turnpike and it's at STM 11 (soot mass only half way to regen). Previous regens have been around 300 miles with stop and go shorter trips.


There is no way you could have gone that far on 500 PPM fuel.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

diesel said:


> There is no way you could have gone that far on 500 PPM fuel.


Must be Ultra Low Sulfur.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

The odds of you getting regular USD diesel in the United States, either intentional or accidentally, are slim to none. As of 2014 the federal government requires the use of ULSD in all highway, offroad, locomotive, and marine applications. The only application allowed to use diesel fuel greater than ULSD's 15ppm are ocean-going large marine applications. They were cut down from 50,000ppm to 1,000ppm or less. Good luck using that in a CTD.


----------



## CruzeDan (May 17, 2015)

Check out here for the info on all the EPA's diesel fuel information. Diesel Fuel Standards & Rulemakings | Diesel Fuel Standards | US EPA


----------



## Winkychevelle (Jan 17, 2011)

You guys realize that off road diesel and regular gas station diesel is one and the same right? If you ever watch the tanker deliver diesel he fills up both tanks and then pours a dye in the off road side. You can do the same thing with marvel mystery oil. The only difference is off road diesel isn't taxed nearly as bad. Otherwise it is chemically the same in most places.


----------



## Barefeet (Jan 1, 2014)

Winkychevelle said:


> You guys realize that off road diesel and regular gas station diesel is one and the same right? If you ever watch the tanker deliver diesel he fills up both tanks and then pours a dye in the off road side. You can do the same thing with marvel mystery oil. The only difference is off road diesel isn't taxed nearly as bad. Otherwise it is chemically the same in most places.


Makes me wonder if a Mobil gas station in a residential area is paying less tax on their diesel because it has a sign saying "not suitable for highway use"


----------



## Winkychevelle (Jan 17, 2011)

Barefeet said:


> Makes me wonder if a Mobil gas station in a residential area is paying less tax on their diesel because it has a sign saying "not suitable for highway use"


If it gets dyed it's taxed less the shipping company keeps track of how much of what is pumped into the tanks and then bills appropriately. We can buy off road diesel and our cars would run fine off of it but the only benifits would be a lower fuel cost due to less taxes


----------

